# Name von einem Spiel gesucht!



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute.
Ich erinnere mich grade wieder an eine Szene von einem Spiel das ich mal gespielt habe. Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr genau wie das Spiel hieß ich meine aber das es eine Art Shooter war. 
Diese eine Szene:
Es war recht dunkel und ich war in einem Raum ich glaube dort war eine Miniaturstadt aufgebaut die man auch ich glaube kaputt schiessen konnte. Dort kämpfte ich mich durch Gegner oder ähnlichem. Ich habe mich dort auch mehrmals aufgeregt weil ich öfters beinahe draufgegangen wäre. 

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Spiel in dem das vorgekommen sein könnte? Es war am PC und es ist schon ein bischen her aber keine Jahre ^^ 
Ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen denn ich bin grad irgendwie verrückt danach herauszufinden aus welchem Spiel diese Szene da stammt. 

mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen mehr Infos wären nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2012)

Mehr hast du nicht zu bieten? Epoche, Art des Helden usw?


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juli 2012)

Kleine Miniatureinlagen erinnern mich an Duke Nukem Forever...

Aber das wird's wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Sethnix (6. Juli 2012)

hmm evtl Bullet Storm?


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juli 2012)

Boah das spiel ist so geil... ich glaub er sucht Bulletstorm...


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Also es war eher ein moderner Shooter, die Art des Helden kann ich nu nicht sagen  Man selber war nicht klein nur diese kleine Stadt in diesem Raum.

Hmm Bulletstorm... Hab einfach mal bei Youtube Bulletstorm Miniaturstadt eingegeben und zack das wars!  Danke für den Tipp


----------

